# Bird House Cut-out in my back yard - 2-2-16



## rskenny (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice video, but better yet what type of glove's were they?
Rich


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

It's so nice when then come to you.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

rskenny said:


> Nice video, but better yet what type of glove's were they?
> Rich


Those are the rubber gloves you can get in the gardening section of Lowe's our Home Depot.

However, I usually wear a thin cotton-ish glove underneath to soak up sweat.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

B52EW said:


> It's so nice when then come to you.


I removed that birdhouse with bees from a customer several months ago. They were about 5 feet up in a tree. I just waited till night, sealed the entrance and took them home. I just now was able to find time to do it.

.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2016)

Really cool..


----------

